# First Cut Out



## Arlo (Sep 16, 2009)

Read lots of post here in Beesource and watch youtube.


----------



## Dwain Jansen (Jul 4, 2015)

I have been. I am not the "lead guy" on this, as it is through work, but I intend on being when the time comes. Been reading and watching lots. So much to learn and so many awesome local beekeepers I have talked with on the phone. So awesome!


----------



## Ron B. (May 11, 2009)

If you have access to a bee vac, you can make this a one stop cutout. With your plan,if you don't get the queen in your box, most of the bees will not move into your box.


----------



## Dwain Jansen (Jul 4, 2015)

So I am guessing vacuum bees first, then transfer comb and then add bees back? Then still need to verify I have the queen...I am sure. I have seen where I might be able to build a bee vac. I appreciate any and all input. And, I might be able to access a vac...will see. Would love to use one...just dont know process. Got to do this Tuesday evening, so need to get my ducks in a row. Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Check out some of our youtube vids. I think you will find them helpful for removals and bee vacs.
HONEY B GUYS


----------



## EvanS (Feb 27, 2015)

I did my first cut out last weekend. I ended up building a bucket style vac. It worked pretty well, but the vac that Mr. Beeman uses is really nice. I saw a video and wish I had time to build his. No dumping, so the bees are less disturbed. When I dumped the bees from the buckets into the hive they weren't very happy. I'd say I took about 20 stingers in my gloves.


----------



## Dwain Jansen (Jul 4, 2015)

I will nkt have much time to build a vac, so I may have to try to find a bucket style plan and make it. Dont know.


----------



## EvanS (Feb 27, 2015)

There is a thread somewhere in this section that I used for my vac. I think the post is My New Bee Vac. It is an easy build and not too expensive. My mistake was that I used duct tape to secure the mesh on the buckets. It came loose and I had to retape it when I pulled them out during my cut out.


----------



## Dwain Jansen (Jul 4, 2015)

Well, bee cut out went well last night. Did use a bee vac, and got 6 frames of mainly brood. We kept hive closed overnight so bees would not migrate back to the old spot. There is a cluster of maybe 150 bees in the old spot this morning. Looking through the bottom of the hive box this morning, there are a fair amount of dead ones, but plenty of buzzing coming from the hive. I will open the hive up and feed them in a few hours, seal up the old spot, and then open the entrance on the new hive, and leave it there until tomorrow evening and then transport it home. We were pretty sure we had the queen, but I thought the returning bees would be on the screen on the bottom of the hive this morning instead of back in the old spot. Hopefully the queen isnt amongst one of the dead ones. I figured this weekend or beginning of next week after the bees have settled down, I would remove the six frames and frame feeder and quickly vacuum the dead bees off the bottom screen and then put all back together. I am a first time beekeeper...lets hope I keep these and dont end up killing them. Any input is welcome! Thanks.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

With the ability to do so (not closed in) the bees will clean out the dead just fine. No need to go vacuuming or anything.


----------



## EvanS (Feb 27, 2015)

The bees from my cut out were pushing the casualties out of the hive the next morning.


----------

